

FBI seizes billion-dollar poker domains - lzy
http://domainincite.com/feds-seize-billion-dollar-poker-domains/

======
lzy
<http://ub.com/>

<http://www.pokerstars.com/>

<http://www.fulltiltpoker.com/>

<http://www.absolutepoker.com/>

------
ChuckMcM
This has been like on page one all day, what is with the duplicate?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2451302>

------
zoowar
Does this mean the gaming industry is losing market share like the RIAA and
the MPAA?

------
MaysonL
And yet, the FBI forgot to shut down pokerstars.net, the one they advertise on
TV.

